# My oldest bottle



## Screwtop (Sep 6, 2018)

This is the oldest bottle that I currently own. I know it isn't much, but I like it. Mrs. Winslow's / Soothing Syrup / Curtis & Perkins / Proprietors. It is an aqua bottle that stands about 5 in. tall, and has an inward rolled lip. It appears to have a pontil scar. I have to see what you guys think about it. There are more eBay auctions going off in my price range featuring older bottles, so you may see something interesting from me soon.


----------



## nhpharm (Sep 7, 2018)

Nice bottle.  The glare is pretty bad but it does look like a pontil.  These inward rolled lip versions came both with and without a pontil.  Now you need to go out and dig one!


----------



## Screwtop (Sep 7, 2018)

My dream is to go out on a "real" bottle dig, looking for bottles older than 1890. I have found a few 1890's bottles, and they will be featured in a future topic soon.


----------



## Raypadua (Sep 8, 2018)

Great bottle!  I too would LOVE to go out on a bottle dig!!!  I don’t know anyone in town yet that does but I’ll keep asking around until I find one


----------



## greenhorn (Sep 26, 2018)

very cool looking bottle!


----------



## Kathryn (Oct 13, 2018)

Hi Screwtop

I have a similar bottle. Unfortunately, has a small chip on the base. What do you date your bottle to?

Lovely little bottle, was ﬁrst commercially produced in 1849. Apparently the syrup had a high morphine content, resulting in the death of a number of babies, coining the nickname, “the baby killer”.


----------

